

Apple Ordered To Disclose Details Of HTC Licensing Agreement To Samsung - chrisacky
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/22/apple-vs-samsung-u-s-court-orders-apple-to-disclose-details-of-htc-licensing-agreement-to-samsung/

======
josephlord
I don't think Apple really argued against this one. The financial terms are
only disclosed to Samsung's lawyers (who are also HTC's lawyers anyway I
think) and aren't to be shown to Samsung.

